# Hips and Elbows and DM



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

Frank hips and elbows certified with OFA Good and Normal and just got his Degenerative Myelopathy DNA test results back today - Clear with two copies of the normal allele. :wild:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats. Good things to know for sure


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

jocoyn said:


> Congrats. Good things to know for sure



Thanks. It was a totally new process for me and it was a nail biting experience. Hehe


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats on the passing hips, elbows and DM.. :toasting:

Definitely is a big sigh of relief!! I'm getting ready to do my young guy next week..


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!



Lee


----------

